# How often do you think about your donor?



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

When we started to have treatment we obviously knew we would have to use donor sperm and there was none of that heartache that I can imagine a heterosexual couple can go through when they realise that they have to use donor sperm or eggs. We only had the choice of 2 donors at the time and TBH we weren't too concerned about his details as I just felt he was an OK kind of guy to just be donating. We know the basics such as eye/hair colour etc., education level and employment, hobbies and skills. People always say DS looks like me but as he gets older I find myself wondering more and more what the donor looks like and what sort of man he is. DS has the most scrummy ears that aren't like mine and I wonder if he will become more like the donor as he gets older. We of course will tell him how he was conceived but I wonder whether his desire to 'know' the donor will be very strong and not just a curiosity like it is with me.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

moo, I think there may be a strong "draw"

I have a lot of curiosity about my bio grandmother (my dad was adopted and i have just sketchy details of her)


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

moo - i wonder about it too... In fact i sometimes wonder if MY curiosity about the donor (egg in our case) won't be stronger than our daughters when she comes (34 weeks now). I'm aware that my friends and family think i'm TOO concious of the donor angle (i think they would prefer it if i didn't refer to it sometimes - like it makes them a bit uncomfy), but for me it's so much part of how we got here (and i feel so unbelievably indebted to her), that i can't help but be curious. 

I'll try not to pass my obsession on to her tho ( ) and let her make her own mind up about how she feels. So long as she's got the facts, and knows how much she was wanted, I guess that's all you can really do  

Sue x


----------



## Victoria-Helen (Oct 16, 2009)

I was the donor, i know that i think about my recipients quite often. I wonder about them, what they are like, if they are excited all sorts of things i have done since i started the cycles. I wouldnt want to meet them anytime soon but i'd love to know how they were doing. They will both be due soon and i wonder what they will have. I feel so happy that it worked for them! xx


----------



## DapperDan (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm a donor too and I have similar feelings to mommy2b.  Sometimes I think it would be nice to meet them so they know more about their donor although the attraction of that would differ according to the recipient's circumstances (MF, F, FF) I guess.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

mommy2b said:


> I was the donor, i know that i think about my recipients quite often. I wonder about them, what they are like, if they are excited all sorts of things i have done since i started the cycles. I wouldnt want to meet them anytime soon but i'd love to know how they were doing. They will both be due soon and i wonder what they will have. I feel so happy that it worked for them! xx


The world would be a better place with a few more people like you in it!!!


----------



## Victoria-Helen (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanx moo2275 for your lovly message, i lost my baby today and your message made me smile x


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh Mommy2b, I am soooooo sorry to hear of your terrible loss. Thinking of you and your husband


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dan!!

x


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

mommy2b - i am so sorry


----------

